# smoked Oryx soon



## coyote (May 29, 2008)

I was drawn for the badged Oryx hunt on white sands missile range in NM. will be in sept..
by then I should be master of my pit..lol.and should be able to smoke up a haunch or some thing..smoked oryx should be great, everthing else is..


----------



## fatback joe (May 29, 2008)

Treat it just like you do Kudu (greater Kudu, not lesser Kudu) and you should be fine.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 29, 2008)

I would smoke it like Snipe....good stuff!


----------



## cman95 (May 29, 2008)

I could never bag a Snipe!! You are lucky!!


----------



## coyote (May 30, 2008)

you are lucky to get a whole snipe. I normally hit them with my .220 swift that I had ackley improved, moving a 40 gr pill..nothing but red mist..and feathers..


----------



## phodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that a Sea or Land Snipe. I've caught them at sea, and even led large hunts with newbies before and they were wonderful!!!


----------

